# try again,,,, started with this



## Blackout (Apr 16, 2013)

trying again had trouble uploading pix last time.
started with this motobike frame  I had around which is my favorite style frame (always looking for original motobikes also  complete or not)





start of the mock up,bought the fenders off ohdeebee on here matched the frame perfect! which started this build, bought the rims/tires and headlight off other cabers don't remember who though.had the fork,bars,seat and chaingaurd around, did some mods to chain guard mounts to get it lower




mock up of motor, filler panels and paper gas tank


----------



## Blackout (Apr 16, 2013)

did some patina on motor, filler panels, chain guard and bars












old car radiator cap that base was trashed cut it down fit it to fender drilled & tapped the bottom presto my flying lady


----------



## Blackout (Apr 16, 2013)

tank welded up needs patina to match frame yet


----------



## cl222 (Apr 16, 2013)

I like the look you are giving it! Making It look older but giving it a few modern upgrades is always the way to go when doing up a bike like this.


----------



## Blackout (Apr 16, 2013)

start of rear rack




paper mock up of rack, finished design will change some, had to have big enough to carry the favorite beverage home


----------

